# Pasture Cleanup



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi all.. closing on my new farm this coming week and need some advice on puring up my bermuda. The front pasture was for growing hay, and the back 2 pastures were horse paddocks. I went out and grabbed some soil to send off for testing this afternoon, so I don't have those numbers yet, but I noticed that since the horses have been off of the back pastures that the bermuda has come back good and strong. The horses unfortunately gave the weeds a good boost and the soil is compacted badly. I'll probably hit those with a shank renovator to loosen the compaction, but what is a good method to use to clean up the bermuda in all fields? Should I wait til about late January to mid February (central Georgia) and just burn down the fields with RoundUp? The front field was recently hayed, but appears to be a mix of bermuda and fescue. I want to pure that up as well. The bermuda in the back pastures is grown up beyond the point it should have been harvested in my opinion. Should I bush hog it down for the winter and spraying? Sorry for the novel, but thanks for any input. The pics are the most prevalent weeds I saw. I also have the typical yellow flower field weed (but white).


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You might be best off to spray 2-4d on the fields this year to help, although I'm not sure it will give you a big advantage going n2 next year but maybe.....I would spray with roundup while dormant next year and then spray a selective herbicide in the spring of next year.....when soil samples come back, check that ph and add lime as needed.....the sooner the better. Next year, fertilize in spring and be ready to cut.....and keep it cut regardless of haying or pasture.....hth
We will be taking a final cut for the year next week or the week after, depending on H2O...


----------

